# Latency In Projectors



## Ben Ryerkerk (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello! I have Panasonic DW830 Projector and I am getting around 60 Milliseconds of delay from my computer to the switcher then to the projector. 

I have set up a monitor next to the computer and recorded the flashes and the monitor had no latency but the projector did. 

The switcher is a Blackmagic Atem 1m/e any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## rphilip (Apr 30, 2015)

That's only a 2 frame delay. One frame is the frame sync on the inputs of the atem. The other is probably in the projectors frame sync. 

Unless you can genloc the computer (unlikkey) 2 frames is actually pretty good.


----------



## Ben Ryerkerk (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm running at 60FPS so that would be around 4 frames. I wonder what else to be dropping the frames.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 30, 2015)

Cable run?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Ryerkerk (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm running Belden 1506A at around 80 feet to the projector.


----------



## Joshualangman (Apr 30, 2015)

When you tested the monitor, was it direct from the computer or out of the switcher? Does it make a difference in your latency?


----------



## DMXFactory (Apr 30, 2015)

Even if you are running at 60FPS, there is a good chance that sync is still running at 30FPS. Also, it looks like that projector model has some image processing features. Make sure you turn these off to get the best response time possible from the projector input to the output image. No matter how you look at it, 60ms is a good response time for a system that plays from a PC through a Switcher and out of a Projector.


----------



## Ben Ryerkerk (Apr 30, 2015)

So I had a decimator in line and I swapped it with a blackmagic that has no frame rate conversion and it dropped 2 milliseconds. Kind of stinks that the decimator would enter 2ms of delay.


----------

